# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Onderzoek naar antidepressiva

## f81

Hallo allemaal 

Ik heb online een enquête aangemaakt over het gebruik van antidepressiva. Ik lees verschillende berichten en meningen erover op deze site. Wat goed van pas komt voor mij onderzoek. Ik zou het zeer waarderen als jullie de tijd namen om de enquete in te vullen. Voor vragen en suggesties kunnen jullie me mailen. Alvast bedankt hoop dat jullie het voor me gaan invullen. Via deze link kun je direct de enquête invullen. Deze enquête is anoniem. 
http://www.onderzoekdoen.nl/onderzoek.php?f=10331

Vriendelijk bedankt, 
Groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo f81,

Succes met het onderzoek, hopelijk komen er veel reacties!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## f81

Hoi luus0404
Dank je wel voor je reactie  :Smile: 
Vooral voor je positiviteit  :Big Grin: 
Groetjes f81

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zal één dezer de enquéte 's invullen!  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## juffieingrid

Ik help je mee invullen!
Groetjes,Ingrid

----------


## Debbie32

link werkt niet
groetjes

----------

